# Txt support friends



## Tess4u (Feb 6, 2011)

I really wouldn't mind having and giving some support through text if anyone would want to. Im looking for nice people to just talk to and get to know as friends, ( please no creepers I'm not looking)( just putting it out there so you don't get the wrong idea.) I'm in southern Cali, so if anyone is nearby looking for support or if someone can text national, etc feel free to reply or leave a message


----------



## amene (Mar 28, 2010)

I can be a text buddy, I need one too.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have unlimited texting, which is going to waste right now so I'd be up for it....


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

I'll volunteer. :yes Support sounds nice lol


----------



## Jillianzarnowiec (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi I'm Jill I'm 27 from Maryland and i been looking for a texting buddy for awhile now. With no luck. I work and I feel so lonely there with no one to talk too. I have shyness and depression. Just zero friends. If anyone interested as well pm me


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Am from socal too, text support as women sounds great


----------



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

I can be your txt buddy. I would like that support too. . I live in New Jersey, but I can txt nation-wide. Write me back a message and that way we can send each other's number.


----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

This is a good idea. I'll gladly exchange numbers with someone so I won't have to pretend to text "friends" when I'm caught up in a awkward situation. :lol


----------



## crimsoncora (Mar 29, 2011)

Lol has anyone exchanged numbers?


----------



## centrigal06 (Jun 21, 2006)

Jillianzarnowiec said:


> Hi I'm Jill I'm 27 from Maryland and i been looking for a texting buddy for awhile now. With no luck. I work and I feel so lonely there with no one to talk too. I have shyness and depression. Just zero friends. If anyone interested as well pm me


I wouldn't mind having someone to text to. I used to live in Maryland, I moved but I'm still close to the MD border and would like to have some people to talk to.


----------



## Crystsal (Mar 31, 2011)

Well if anybody wants to txt me..just pm for my number.lol. This seems like a good idea.


----------



## learnfromit55 (Apr 2, 2011)

This sounds like a good idea! I live in Pennsylvania, but I can text to anyone that has Verizon. PM me if you want to be text buddies


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

I live in Los Angeles, CA. It would be nice to have someone to text. PM Me.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

This is a great idea! I need more text buddies so if anyone wants to be my text buddy feel free to send me a private message. I have unlimited texting so I might as well put that to good use, lol.


----------



## foodie (Apr 27, 2010)

.


----------



## sunshine0505 (May 16, 2011)

I'd like to text for support as well. I live in Central FL. Would love to text with people who are looking for a job or fresh out of college. Feel free to PM me


----------



## squishy (May 9, 2011)

i like this idea, somebody text me 7574090029 : )


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Texting  - The easiest way to remove yourself from an awkward situation. 

PM me for my #.


----------



## Musicfreak214 (May 23, 2011)

Hi. I'm 17 and new to all this, first post actually, and I think it would be nice to talk to someone who is going through this also! I have unlimited text that is going to waste too so if anyone wants to text PM me for my number.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

...................


----------



## Fayerweather (May 26, 2011)

I've got unlimited nationwide texting too, pm me, I would love a txting buddy  !


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

i'm in socal, but damn, this got a lot of responses. no worries if you don't want to accept ANOTHER number, lol.

22/f


----------



## JamieHasAnxiety (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds like fun!! I wanna do it too!! Pm for a number. :]
don't care about your age/sex either.


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

Feel free to PM me for my number if you live in the U.S.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

Pm me for my number aswell if you live in the U.S.  (I'm not sure if I can text people in different countries..)


----------



## christ~in~me (Dec 18, 2008)

I cant text out of the U.S. but I would love to have a texting buddy pm me for my number


----------



## richiefv (Sep 7, 2010)

*buddies*

Hi, I need a text buddy for support also. Going through a hard time right now. I go to a group therapy program and texting would be fun to do in there. Also in an up and down relationship with my fiance. PM me for my number if your interested. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ChelseeTee (Jun 4, 2011)

I know this thread is kind of old.. but I would love a texting buddy too! :yes


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

I definitely wouldnt mind having someone to text! Pm for my number!


----------



## Stile (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd be down for someone(s) to text with ... could finally get some use out of the unlimited texting I've been paying for the last two years  PM me.


----------



## kippan (Jun 4, 2011)

I can pretty much text anyone anywhere so just PM me your number


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

I really like this idea of having a texting buddy especially when I'm having a bit of SA and can't get on the computer to talk to someone or we can even chat about anything that comes to mind! If anyone is interested, please PM me.


----------



## 55HarMonY55 (Jun 6, 2011)

.


----------



## Faith7 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi everyone, very new to all this and would love to get in contact with people from Ireland. I'm 30 years old but look ALOT younger ( i get people guessing everything from 16-20) which is where my problems began i guess. Would love to find someone i can relate to


----------



## lonely metalhead (Apr 22, 2011)

Yeah sounds good just pm me


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

I want texting buddies  I'm in WA, I can text nationwide and international.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

Living in Canada makes this thread sad for me.


----------



## stranger25 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have unlimited text as well if anyone wants someone to talk to when they need to vent 

(PM)


----------



## Just Tony (Oct 4, 2010)

Guys/Gals. We should have a phone number sticky thingy.
Like we have the Facebook, MSN, LastFM etc stickies.

If someone thinks thats a good idea. I can start a thread or you can start a thread like SAS Text Support/ SAS Phone numbers.

All you do is right your name and your location. US UK wherever.
Then pm the person if you want their number ;]


----------



## iDifferent (Jun 14, 2011)

So I'm from California and if you just wanna have a fun chat or vent you can text me and I'll listen. I can help people out. 

Just message me for my number. I'm actually a friendly person with moderate SA but I know what its like.


----------



## brokenandlonely (Nov 23, 2010)

Just curious if anyone has exchanged numbers and are texting having replied to this thread. Just wonder on the progress and that it's just not me having nobody to text to LOL.


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I can text anybody in Canada/US so pm me if you want number.


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Canadians can pm me I s'pose.


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

I'm also looking for some text buddies . If your interested send me a PM.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

I will PM SoCal people with my # for texting. Just don't go overboard lol. I only get 500 texts a month.


----------



## AlexFromNc (Jun 21, 2011)

Why not? Pm me, anyone.


----------



## MarshmallowGuru (Jul 11, 2011)

Unlimited texts, holla! I know I'm new here, but I would like a text buddy, and I would like to be one, as well.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

brokenandlonely said:


> Just curious if anyone has exchanged numbers and are texting having replied to this thread. Just wonder on the progress and that it's just not me having nobody to text to LOL.


I gave my number out to four people but neither side has taken the plunge to text first.


----------



## Sparkpea (May 22, 2011)

Faith7 said:


> Hi everyone, very new to all this and would love to get in contact with people from Ireland. I'm 30 years old but look ALOT younger ( i get people guessing everything from 16-20) which is where my problems began i guess. Would love to find someone i can relate to


oh I'm so glad to hear that! I'm 28 and I get everything from 16+ also. I think some people just do it to make an *** out of me. I can get served alcohol no problem in 1 shop but another shop ask for ID to do the lottery. Are you SERIOUS!?!?! you've to be over 15 to do that. Piss take if you ask me. Feel free if you want to txt a northy


----------



## 252life (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm down. PM for #.


----------



## Euphemism (Jul 25, 2011)

Canadian here (specifically Ontario). I'm open to texting any other Canadians out there (can't do US, phone plan sucks).


----------



## mastershake (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm up for it, although I am a bit of a creeper and may end up texting you a picture of Brett Favre's penis. I'll say that it's mine, but it wont- it'll be his.


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'd be down for trying this out. I guess if anyone wants to exchange numbers just shoot me a PM.


----------



## slushie87 (Jul 28, 2011)

OOH I would love a text buddy..I'm in need of one. PM me if you're in the U.S. especially those in or around FL.


----------



## comfort (May 31, 2009)

I can do aim


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

Who wants my number????

Requirements: have to be hot pretty cute or just Attractive
• female
• single
• age 16-30


----------



## mind_games (Nov 30, 2008)

Kennnie said:


> Who wants my number????
> 
> Requirements: have to be hot pretty cute or just Attractive
> • female
> ...


hmm well there is 'male' in 'female' so I fit all three of your stringent criteria Kennie. :yes


----------



## LifelessMuse (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm down for that, I can text both Canada and the states. And like some many others my unlimited texting is seriously wasted.


----------



## odicepaul (Jul 20, 2009)

I too have txt and would like to participate. I am in Paducah Ky for the time being and have nationwide txt.


----------



## Jynkiez (Aug 6, 2011)

This is a great idea. I also have unlimited texting which is going to waste. Send me a msg if you are interested


----------



## ratbag (Aug 2, 2009)

Send me a pm. Or not. whatever.


----------



## iwanttobenormal (Aug 2, 2011)

pm. Feel free to take the initiative XD


----------



## Seiwa-en (Nov 6, 2005)

im game to help out


----------



## tot (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi am looking for genuine sensitive shy people to text but live in the uk so was wondering if anyone there would want to text me!


----------



## tot (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi i live in the uk so was wondering if anyone genuine and sensitive from the uk would text me as have unlimited text too!


----------



## Infinite (Aug 23, 2011)

I have unlimited text that are going to waste, so pm me if you want to text. Would prefer someone around my age though.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

Hey you guys can PM me if you want to share problems, I am pretty good at offering advice


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd also love to have someone to text/talk to. 
If anyone's interested & willing, I'd appreciate it!
(It was worth a try, lol~)


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

This could be interesting. I would definitely be up for meeting new people this way. Seems like it would a no pressure to just chat with someone. 

I am 22, live in the midwest and generally suck at small talk, but I'm willing to exchange numbers. 


Edit/Update: I've exchanged numbers with one or two people already and it really has been fun.
I'm glad I stumbled across this thread.


----------



## Seiwa-en (Nov 6, 2005)

BBM= Blackberry Messenger


----------



## Harassment Panda (Jun 22, 2011)

Great thread! I would love to text some people that live in the UK as I get free unlimited texts, PM me for my number!


----------



## Kiki89 (Sep 2, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea. PM me if you wanna be texting buddies. The only problem is I just made this account yesterday so I don't know how to check PMs yet lol


----------



## Soldoc (Oct 2, 2009)

Send me a PM, I'm up for this.


----------



## Escape Artist (Aug 23, 2011)

I've got unlimited texts that are going to waste. I'd be down for some texting support and boredom curing. Just PM me.


----------



## talkswithkeyboard (Dec 28, 2010)

Me and my outdated cell phone plan and phone. 100 texts per month, to Canadians only.

PM if interested and Canadian. It would be nice to text people while I'm at school. Conversations will be kind of limited until I upgrade, in like a year.


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Qolselanu said:


> I gave my number out to four people but neither side has taken the plunge to text first.


Haha! I'll text ya for sure^^


----------



## nessersqt (Jul 21, 2010)

Text me please!!!

Looking for fellow losers(18-28 ) trying to un-fail at life 

Pm me for my digits^^


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as some of you guys lots of txt messages that I never end up using lol feel free to pm me


----------



## destroyX (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm almost 21 and in NY....I can relate to college issues and not having a boyfriend issues ...um I like art, philosophy...speaking about life and death....PM if you want my number


----------



## challangerchris (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm Chris, 31 in the UK, and also get fleeced by my tariff by not using my txt's.

Feel free to PM me for my number.


----------



## kooshi (Jan 10, 2011)

wouldn't mind textig people since I don't text anybody anyways  send me a message please!!


----------



## cher35 (Sep 18, 2011)

anyone looking for text buddy in their 30s?


----------



## TokyoJ (Sep 17, 2005)

i have unlimited txting too. if anybody wants to chat? nice way to not feel so lonely. : )

pm me


----------



## Moon Thief (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd be up to have texting buddies. There are so many moments where I wish I could text someone. 
If anyone's interested send me a pm.


----------



## zer0small (Oct 19, 2011)

If anyone wants to ever talk, about anything, stupid stuff or deep i'm game. Pm me. I have unlimited texting.
Sometimes I wonder why I have a phone when all I do on it is just occasionally use the internet but never the phone part :|


----------



## TheGamingCoder (Aug 16, 2011)

tot said:


> Hi am looking for genuine sensitive shy people to text but live in the uk so was wondering if anyone there would want to text me!


 I also live on uk and have unlimited txts that ate wasted if anyone from uk wants be txt buddies then pm me your num even of you just want to txt silly stuff it's fine or maybe you need someone to talk I'm here for you all


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

808-366-0107. Have at it. lemme know ur from here. Don't overwhelm me, I are bad at txting. This is prob a bad idea cuz ima get spam and **** lol. plz only srs ppl that need to chat to relive a little stress.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

U have pingchat app


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Pingchat me my pingchat is manman201197 oh by the way pingchat is a free app


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

I could really use a text friend right now. Please PM me if you're interested. Everybody is welcome.


----------



## Jess2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Anybody in ontario?

message me..


----------



## Marc1980 (Oct 24, 2011)

I wouldn't mind a text friend, I get pretty fed up with my own company and would love to have somebody to talk to every now and again!
Pm me for my mobby no.


----------



## wallflower321 (Oct 22, 2011)

I'd also love to have some people I could talk to. I'm 23 years old and live in South Florida. PM me if anyone is still interested


----------



## anx1ety (Aug 16, 2010)

I could use a email or txt friend also, i have unlimited pm me


----------



## rainydays08 (May 26, 2011)

I am 39. I have unlimited texting. If you want to text send me a PM.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

I'd like to have a text friend...I have unlimited also. PM me if anyone's interested.


----------



## nuncie (May 25, 2009)

Hey all...I could also use a texting buddy right now. I'm a 23 year old, college student in NY. It would be nice to talk to someone who understands what i'm going through with SA. Anyone interested feel free to message me.


----------



## littlepickles (Apr 29, 2011)

I think that's a good idea. I have unlimited texting, message me if you'd like my number =]


----------



## imwiththedj (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm no longer social anxious but always looking for new friends. I live in Orange County, CA. PM me if you'd like to be my text buddy or need some help/advice on overcoming social anxiety.


----------



## 25ilucy (Aug 9, 2011)

I have International Unlimited monthly messages, which I almost never use. I am usually not that good at keeping conversations going. I would like to work on that. Feel free to message me for my number.


----------



## Venompoo (Jun 16, 2010)

Uk phone txt MSG anyone private MSG me


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

i have unlimited texting.
i don't want to give out my cell number though.


----------



## Lyt (Mar 25, 2011)

Anyone from Singapore? Would like to try texting too!


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

littlepickles said:


> I think that's a good idea. I have unlimited texting, message me if you'd like my number =]


this


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'm from Massachusetts. PM me I guess.


----------



## Shelleybean18 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm in Texas. Feel free to PM for my number.

I'd like a texting buddy too.


----------



## anxiousguy (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm in Maryland. PM me for my number.


----------



## acinorevlm (Aug 17, 2011)

I could use a texting buddy.


----------



## Jcoj613 (May 1, 2011)

I need a texting buddy, pm me


----------



## offbyone (May 5, 2010)

I'll be a texting buddy!


----------



## immortal80 (Feb 25, 2009)

i'm in california and am here if anyone wants needs someone to text with. pm for number.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

I got unlimited texting recently on my new phone so anyone wanna text just pm me.


----------



## schizostylis (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello, I have unlimited nationwide and international texting US and international. PM me here or email me for my number.


----------



## BETTYBOOP (Jan 15, 2012)

Im from Florida, if anybody wants and texting buddy just pm me, im here to listen to everybodies anxiety problems


----------



## purplerainx3 (Apr 28, 2010)

A texting buddy sounds nice. I live in NC.


----------

